# best in dash screen



## cadi_ken (Mar 29, 2008)

What's good? I have a '84 coupe deville that I want to throw a dvd head unit in. What's the best unit that I can run with?


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)

pioneer


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I like the Pioneer n4


----------



## cadi_ken (Mar 29, 2008)

good looking out fellas.


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

similar question; What is a decent double din dvd player? Was looking to pick up a Pioneer AVIC D3 for @ $500 NewInBox any suggestions?


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@May 14 2008, 10:05 AM~10653272
> *similar question; What is a decent double din dvd player?  Was looking to pick up a Pioneer AVIC D3 for @ $500 NewInBox any suggestions?
> *



*cant go wrong with pioneer  *


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACAN_@May 14 2008, 02:02 PM~10654209
> *cant go wrong with pioneer
> *


or panasonic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

clarion?


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

i love my pioneer avh-p6800dvd its a 6 disk indash dvd changer, but i miss my navigation sometimes

edit: its a pioneer


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Love my Pioneer! But looks like they have an F-Series coming out ...wait for that, it looks good!











http://www.avic411.com/forum/


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i mnight have to go cop that junbug... I already have a new pana sitting in the garage that i have'nt put in the truck yet so.. hmm, nevermind... looks slick though


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 20 2008, 08:12 AM~10694976
> *i mnight have to go cop that junbug... I already have a new pana sitting in the garage that i have'nt put in the truck yet so.. hmm, nevermind... looks slick though
> *


Yea, I might sell mine in June and pick this guy up when it comes out. Check out the site. It has tons of hacks/ info on all these Pioneer headunits. Good Site for anyone w/ D-series, N and Z Series Pioneer units. I'm happy with my D-Series. It has tons of options. I added a Kenwood rear back up camera that displays automatically when the car is placed into reverse. The wifeys cell phone sounds good when its sync'd to the headunit and calls come in. The DVD's picture looks good too...Unless there's direct sunlight hitting the screen dead on...but that happens with almost all of them. Overall, I'm happy with this $750 Headunit. We'll see in June about this F-Series...

:biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Correction! They're already in!

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_13353_...AVIC-F90BT.html

:cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 18 2008, 08:02 AM~10680066
> *Love my Pioneer! But looks like they have an F-Series coming out ...wait for that, it looks good!
> 
> 
> ...


how much are these going for? maybe last years model but still with the A/V hook up in the front


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

I paid $750 for mine, it's the D3X Series...it has everything you'll ever need.


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

my alpine is still kickin after all these years.
Its to the point now, alot of companys are making a good product for a resonable amount of cash. keep your research going


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2008, 09:13 PM~10674265
> *clarion?
> *


*crap :machinegun: *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@May 14 2008, 10:05 AM~10653272
> *similar question; What is a decent double din dvd player?  Was looking to pick up a Pioneer AVIC D3 for @ $500 NewInBox any suggestions?
> *


honestly all pioneer stuff is great, and ive had alot, back to the pioneer 7300 then i had the n1 then the n3 but the best i have ever had is the pioneer avic z2, why because of its hard drive, on the n1 and n3 and d3 u have to put the navi disc in to get directions where as the z2 has a built in hard drive and it stores all maps, also the first day i got it i loaded in like 60 cds and havent opened it since, u go to library and all your cds are there, u put a disk in and u can switch back and forth, also u watch movies, and u can quickly switch to library if u decide u want to listen to beat real quick, then 10 minutes later go back to your movie, definetely the best double din out right now. cant go wrong with it. also when i got it it was 2500 now it is much cheaper, u can find it on ebay for 1100 all day, dont buy a d3 you will hate the navigation part of it, if u dont care about using the navigation then the d3 is cool.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 27 2008, 05:12 PM~10748458
> *honestly all pioneer stuff is great, and ive had alot, back to the pioneer 7300 then i had the n1 then the n3 but the best i have ever had is the pioneer avic z2, why because of its hard drive, on the n1 and n3 and d3 u have to put the navi disc in to get directions where as the z2 has a built in hard drive and it stores all maps, also the first day i got it i loaded in like 60 cds and havent opened it since, u go to library and all your cds are there, u put a disk in and u can switch back and forth, also u watch movies, and u can quickly switch to library if u decide u want to listen to beat real quick, then 10 minutes later go back to your movie, definetely the best double din out right now. cant go wrong with it. also when i got it it was 2500 now it is much cheaper, u can find it on ebay for 1100 all day, dont buy a d3 you will hate the navigation part of it, if u dont care about using the navigation then the d3 is cool.
> *


you are right about the navigation portion. I wish I had a hard drive to store all the regions/maps to instead of popping in the disc...but I dont use Navi that often anyways...so the D3X works for me until I get my hands on the F-series.

 

ttt


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

what about alpine iva-w205... im thinking of getting that only prob afraid someone will break into to still it


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@May 27 2008, 06:34 PM~10749073
> *what about alpine iva-w205... im thinking of getting that only prob afraid someone will break into to still it
> *


Thats a nice headunit too, so are some of the eclipse headunits. I just like Pioneer because it works for me, its a decent headunit and the price isn't bad for what you get...you can get that 205 for under $750, I paid $759 or something like that for the pioneer...which you can get cheaper by now.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

alpine,kenwood, pioneer are all great decks. For the cost there are alot of off brand stuff that works great. I sell the crap out of single dim 5.2 in touch screen with dvd/ipod/usb connections. Nice setup for only $350


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

pioneer and jvc for me


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 20 2008, 06:58 PM~10697949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.audiosavings.com/product_detail...dc-3b9c8022d00c

$559


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

damn i got a 7 in flip out dvd deck at walmart for 300 dollers and that shit works good lol it does every thing i need it to do


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 30 2008, 09:34 PM~12562188
> *damn i got a 7 in flip out dvd deck at walmart for 300 dollers and that shit works good lol it does every thing i need it to do
> *


jensen?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Dec 31 2008, 02:20 PM~12570585
> *jensen?
> *


Probably. Jensen did make it's fair share of crap but they're in dash touch screens do have a ton of features and are priced well. With that said, i have a 500W Jensen amp that's been working flawlessly since the late 90's and still is today


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

I got a Pioneer AVH P 5700DVD for sale if anyone is interested PM, Im asking 450 shipped, It has navigation, touchscreen, 6.5 screen.


----------

